# Star Trek urns



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Take your nerdiness even into death.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/article/star-trek-inspires-cremation-urns/19636179


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to hold out for one shaped like a Romulan battle cruiser.


----------

